
ToTok Seemed Like a Popular Chat App. It’s Secretly a Spy Tool - velmu
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/22/us/politics/totok-app-uae.html
======
1propionyl
> Pax employees are made up of European, Asian and Emirati data scientists,
> and the company is run by Andrew Jackson, an Irish data scientist who
> previously worked at Palantir, a Silicon Valley firm that works with the
> Pentagon and American spy agencies.

Surprise, surprise.

~~~
atlasunshrugged
About the fact that he worked at Palantir? Not sure why that's such an
enlightening point - I wouldn't automatically expect someone to jump from
Palantir to working for the UAE. My general impression is that Thiel and other
top Palantir folks are generally very pro USA and protecting America's
interests so it's somewhat surprising to me that a Palantir person would work
on something like this unless there's a US connection (although money is a
powerful motivator to do lots of things).

